# Draining - Now this looks like fun :)



## UE-OMJ (Jul 16, 2013)

Anything to get out of walking!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=36f_1373912455


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol, he even gets a bit of speed up!


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw an episode of CSI where someone took a surfboard down a Las Vegas storm drain.....
This is the eccentric British variant with a much happier ending!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like fun! Better than the river caves in blackpool pleasure beach


----------



## Tizzme (Jul 22, 2013)

Could have had a better ending :icon_evil


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 23, 2013)

I want a boat for a few drains in Manchester


----------



## danboy (Jul 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Anything to get out of walking!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=36f_1373912455



complete madness I love it


----------



## chubs (Jul 25, 2013)

thats cool, i rode a skateboard down a local culvert, could only sit on the board though!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 25, 2013)

He was nuts, not something I'd want to try at my age, mind you 40 years ago I might have been up for it


----------



## HorZa (Jul 29, 2013)

Great video, oh and TeEnZiE is a she not a he


----------

